# Kann ein Netzteil komische Geräusche machen? (Be quiet! Straight Power 11 650)



## CarstenP70 (3. September 2018)

*Kann ein Netzteil komische Geräusche machen? (Be quiet! Straight Power 11 650)*

Heute habe ich mich ein bisschen gewundert, wieso mein PC komische Geräusche macht. Erst hab ich an die Lüfter gedacht, weil sie sich ja bewegen und das Geräusch irgendwie rhythmisch ist. Dann habe ich die Lüfter mal ein bisschen höher gedreht, sodass sie immer noch leise sind, aber trotzdem schneller. Das Geräusch hat sich aber nicht verändert. Wie soll ich das Geräusch jetzt beschreiben... so in etwa:

...-----... ...-----...

Soll heißen: leises Ticken, leises Ticken, lauteres Ticken, lauteres Ticken, lauteres Ticken, leises Ticken, leises Ticken, dann Pause und dann wieder dasselbe.

EDIT: Im Ernst klingt es für mich altem Handwerker nach einer mechanischen Angelegenheit, weil das Geräusch eben so mechanisch klingt, als würde irgendwas schleifen. Mei, vom Klang könnte ich es am besten als "dog dog dog dog DOG DOG DOG DOG DOG DOG dog dog dog dog pause pause pause pause pause..." beschreiben. Frequenz ungefähr puh plus/minus 4-5 Hz.

Und ja, es kommt eindeutig aus dem Gehäuse, nicht aus der Zimmerecke oder aus meinem Kopf ^^

Es ist jetzt nicht irre laut, sondern sehr leise, aber hörbar, wenn die Umgebung still ist. Ich habe es erst für einen Lagerschaden im Noctua gehalten, aber das schließe ich inzwischen aus und tippe aufs Netzteil. Ideen?


----------



## RubySoho (3. September 2018)

*AW: Kann ein Netzteil komische Geräusche machen? (Be quiet! Straight Power 11 650)*

Halt mal jeden Lüfter einzeln an, dann wirst dus schon finden...


----------



## CarstenP70 (3. September 2018)

*AW: Kann ein Netzteil komische Geräusche machen? (Be quiet! Straight Power 11 650)*

Wenn ein Lüfter rattert, macht er das doch abhängig von seiner Umdrehung, oder? Wie sollte er sonst klappern, schwingen, Geräusche machen?


----------



## RubySoho (4. September 2018)

*AW: Kann ein Netzteil komische Geräusche machen? (Be quiet! Straight Power 11 650)*

Halte einfach alle Lüfter nacheinander an, dann weisst du welcher die Geräusche macht...


----------



## CarstenP70 (7. September 2018)

*AW: Kann ein Netzteil komische Geräusche machen? (Be quiet! Straight Power 11 650)*

Ja, das sagte ich doch, dass ich das schon gemacht habe... eben kein Lüfter. Was sonst noch Geräusche machen könnte, ist in meinen Augen nur das Netzteil. Oder gibt es Montags-Lose von der 970 Evo, die sich wie ne Festplatte anhören will? Dann macht sie es aber schlecht.


----------



## be quiet! Support (10. September 2018)

*AW: Kann ein Netzteil komische Geräusche machen? (Be quiet! Straight Power 11 650)*

Hallo Carsten,

hast du auch mal deinen Lüfter vom Netzteil angehalten?
Ich wüsste nicht was hier pochende Geräusche verursachen soll.

Tritt das Problem unter allen Lastzuständen auf?

VG

Marco


----------



## _Berge_ (10. September 2018)

*AW: Kann ein Netzteil komische Geräusche machen? (Be quiet! Straight Power 11 650)*

Trenne wenn vorhanden mal deine HDD vom Strom und Sata und teste nochmal, klingt nach sterbender Festplatte

Wenn das Geräusch nicht mehr auftritt würde ich empfehlen deine Daten von der HDD schleunigst zu sichern


----------



## CarstenP70 (16. September 2018)

*AW: Kann ein Netzteil komische Geräusche machen? (Be quiet! Straight Power 11 650)*

@be quiet! Support: Genau das ist/war es. Anhalten konnte ich den Lüfter mit Bauchweh nur mechanisch, und schwupps, war das Geräusch weg. Habs nur kurz gemacht. Also leiert wohl das Lager. Habe es bei Conrad reklamiert.


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2018)

*AW: Kann ein Netzteil komische Geräusche machen? (Be quiet! Straight Power 11 650)*

Ein Lagerschaden. Das kann passieren.
Du hättest dich auch direkt an BeQuiet wenden können. Du hast ja vor Ort Austausch.


----------



## CarstenP70 (16. September 2018)

*AW: Kann ein Netzteil komische Geräusche machen? (Be quiet! Straight Power 11 650)*

Ich bin neu in der Gegend, @Threshold. Bin ja auch nicht sauer oder so, war halt nur überrascht, dass es an sowas liegt, dachte, auch bei be quiet! gäbe es nen QS prozess.

Edit: Mangels Erfahrung und Werkzeugsatz (Software) war mir auch nicht klar, dass bei meinem Setup das doch eher durchschnittlich-brüstige Netzteil die ganze Zeit so idled, dass der Lüfter ständig in der Grundlast-Drehzahl schleift  Aber das wiederum ist natürlich gut zu wissen ^^


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2018)

*AW: Kann ein Netzteil komische Geräusche machen? (Be quiet! Straight Power 11 650)*

Pech kann man immer haben. Deswegen gibt es ja den Vor Ort Austausch bei BeQuiet. Wenns Probleme gibt, einfach bei BeQuiet anrufen und du bekommst sofort Ersatz ohne das alte zuvor einschicken zu müssen.


----------



## CarstenP70 (24. September 2018)

*AW: Kann ein Netzteil komische Geräusche machen? (Be quiet! Straight Power 11 650)*

Ich bin aus Gründen inzwischen auf ein Tt Toughpower Grand 850W umgestiegen


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2018)

*AW: Kann ein Netzteil komische Geräusche machen? (Be quiet! Straight Power 11 650)*

Das von CWT oder das von Enhance?


----------

